
Always Refer to Your V1 As a Prototype - slackerIII
http://www.spiteful.com/2008/03/11/always-refer-to-your-v1-as-a-prototype/
======
slackerIII
Are you YC startup guys keeping some notes about your day to day activities? I
had to piece most of that article together from some old graphs and an old,
non-work focused blog I had. Looking back, just a few lines a day in a text
file about what I worked on and what I learned would be a great resource now.

Heck, asking folks to keep lightweight journals might help pg identify better
ways to help you guys out. It might help point out where people get stuck and
how they are spending their engineering time. Just don't put anything in there
you wouldn't want to turn over to a subpoena. :)

Anyway -- there are two more segments of that story on the way. Hope you guys
enjoy it.

